# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Lindsey Graham's Hissy Fit / Lee Bright MONEY BOMB!

## Matt Collins

From an e-mail:





> Six days.
> 
>                      Whether or not U.S. Senator Lindsey Graham ignores you and me in the U.S. Senate for another six years could come down to the next six days.
> 
>                      In fact, this could be THE most important time period of this entire campaign for the U.S. Senate.
> 
>                      As Ive said from the beginning of this campaign, the first challenger to reach 25% in the polls WILL be the candidate to take on Lindsey Graham.
> 
>                      Ill explain why Ive made that prediction shortly . . .
> ...

----------


## TaftFan

Off-topic: Is there any particular reason campaign emails are structured this way? They seem so ridiculous to me.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Off-topic: Is there any particular reason campaign emails are structured this way? They seem so ridiculous to me.


Because that format is the most effective.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Lee Bright needs someone to follow him around with a camera. Does anyone in SC own a camera? It's kind of frustrating when you're trying to follow someone's campaign and the most recent video of them is always a few months old.

I just donated $100 so maybe he can get him a decent camera.

----------


## jurgs01

> Because that format is the most effective.


The most effective is to put out quality and hard-hitting information.  The structure sucks, and is the reason I delete most of the emails I receive now.

----------


## Matt Collins

> The most effective is to put out quality and hard-hitting information.  The structure sucks, and is the reason I delete most of the emails I receive now.


These types of email get the most amount of money out of the most amount of people. You are not the average political donor.

----------


## Bryan

Thanks Matt, Bright banner is up!

----------


## Todd

> These types of email get the most amount of money out of the most amount of people. You are not the average political donor.


^  Most likely true.   Ron Paul's and Rands are structured the same way.  I'm guessing someone knows what moves the average voter.  

They don't move me, but good luck to them.

----------


## philipped

Would Lee Bright's nomination as the GOP candidate count as 1 of the 6 seats needed in the Senate to regain the majority?

----------


## mad cow

> Would Lee Bright's nomination as the GOP candidate count as 1 of the 6 seats needed in the Senate to regain the majority?


No,but Lindsey Graham losing in a strong GOP State to a liberty candidate would send a message to the rest of the party that would be impossible to ignore.
Having an R next to your name ain't good enough anymore.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Lindsey Graham losing to a Democrat because he is a sold out RINO shill will not help us.

----------


## mad cow

> Lindsey Graham losing to a Democrat because he is a sold out RINO shill will not help us.


True,but he is the only GOP candidate up for election in '14 that I would not cry no matter who he lost to.
Lee Bright would be beyond wonderful,certainly one of my top 3 in the Senate out the gate and I will send him some money.
But anybody,seriously anybody,beating him will please me.
I guess my hate runs deep.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Because that format is the most effective.


Infographics, Matt.  Trust me on this.  The format campaigns use now are the tried and true methods, but infographics are the future.  They can't be produced as quickly, but good ones will draw more donations per view.  A good team of infographic artists could turn all of the information in this email into an interesting flow that potential donors would follow to the final click more easily.

(Anyway, I could talk about it for hours...  We're going to need to be on the leading edge of marketing if we're going to make an impact.)

----------


## Matt Collins

> Lindsey Graham losing to a Democrat because he is a sold out RINO shill will not help us.


Actually yes it will.  The more RINOs we take out the less of them there will be, and the more that the ones left will shift with the winds in our direction. Of course the reality is that SC will not be electing a Democrat Senator anytime soon.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Infographics, Matt.  Trust me on this.  The format campaigns use now are the tried and true methods, but infographics are the future.  They can't be produced as quickly, but good ones will draw more donations per view.  A good team of infographic artists could turn all of the information in this email into an interesting flow that potential donors would follow to the final click more easily.
> 
> (Anyway, I could talk about it for hours...  We're going to need to be on the leading edge of marketing if we're going to make an impact.)


Except that the people interested in infographics are younger. Younger people do not typically donate.

----------


## mz10

> The most effective is to put out quality and hard-hitting information.  The structure sucks, and is the reason I delete most of the emails I receive now.


Most people don't take the time to read these emails. They read the beginning and the end, the graphics, and the underlined/bolded portions. Mass fundraising emails like these aren't supposed to connect with you on an intellectual level - they're supposed to convince thousands of angry old people to contribute a few bucks.

There has been a ton of research done on this. I understand it may seem counter-intuitive, but people respond the best to these kinds of emails.

----------


## CaptUSA

> Except that the people interested in infographics are younger. Younger people do not typically donate.


Huh?  Where did you get that?  Infographics aren't about age - they're about putting information into a more user-friendly format.  The purpose isn't to get people interested in the graphic, the purpose is to get them to absorb the info and then click the donate button.  This statement is like saying, "Only young people like pictures with their words".  I've done plenty of research on this...  Here's a quick explanation:

http://www.searchenginejournal.com/6...raphics/70917/

Now, you still have to make sure the graphic is aesthetically pleasing to your target audiences, but to engage in the ostrich tactic isn't helping.  If done right, they can also be shared to a wider audience other than what is in the campaign's mailing lists.

http://marketing.about.com/od/statis...e-Your-Own.htm
http://www.skyword.com/post/skyword-...t-performance/



> On average, total views increased by 94% if a published article contained a relevant photograph or infographic when compared to articles without an image in the same category

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Of course the reality is that SC will not be electing a Democrat Senator anytime soon.


Unless Lindsey has pissed off so many people that they don't bother to vote for him in the General.

----------


## wetroof

I'm sick of these emails too. They should just hyperlink everything and put "click here to win a prize".  

Go Bright, though.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Where is Lindsey in the polls?  I know John Cornyn is in trouble, he's in the low 40s and will likely go to a runoff.

----------


## Matt Collins

> Most people don't take the time to read these emails. They read the beginning and the end, the graphics, and the underlined/bolded portions. Mass fundraising emails like these aren't supposed to connect with you on an intellectual level - they're supposed to convince thousands of angry old people to contribute a few bucks.
> 
> There has been a ton of research done on this. I understand it may seem counter-intuitive, but people respond the best to these kinds of emails.



Bingo

----------


## MichaelDavis

> Where is Lindsey in the polls?  I know John Cornyn is in trouble, he's in the low 40s and will likely go to a runoff.


He's hovering around 50%: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_...,_2014#Polling

----------


## Warlord

> Where is Lindsey in the polls?  I know John Cornyn is in trouble, he's in the low 40s and will likely go to a runoff.


Sadly both will probably win without a run off

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Sadly both will probably win without a run off


Cornyn is already below the runoff threshold by almost 10 points!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Sadly both will probably win without a run off


It all depends on what kind of effort the challengers and their supporters are mounting. It's still fairly early and things haven't really heated up, let alone the average republican primary voter hasn't even zoned in on finalizing their vote here. So, sadly you're being a debbie downer and engaging in sinful blasphemy.

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## philipped

> No,but Lindsey Graham losing in a strong GOP State to a liberty candidate would send a message to the rest of the party that would be impossible to ignore.
> Having an R next to your name ain't good enough anymore.


Ah I didn't really see it like that, a liberty candidate switched out for one of the most statist senators in the GOP would be a very alarming message to the GOP and just add more credibility to the tag team in the senate (Rand, Ted, Mike). Now add Greg Brannon in that equation….

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Holy crap, haha. I'd love it if we had more Liberty Candidates in the Senate. 
> 
> I don't know much about this guy though. What has he accomplished? His wiki page also says his business is in foreclosure. Don't know how I feel about that. I need to know more about this guy.


He's a State Senator with a great voting record. He's the real deal. 

Sounds like the Wiki page has been done by political opponents.

We really need to fight back against these smear campaigns. Any person can have some "controversy" manufactured or hyped. Three felonies a day, everyone is guilty. Don't fall into their trap.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Holy crap, haha. I'd love it if we had more Liberty Candidates in the Senate. 
> 
> I don't know much about this guy though. What has he accomplished? His wiki page also says his business is in foreclosure. Don't know how I feel about that. I need to know more about this guy.


Here's one of his colleagues in the SC Senate:

----------

